
Water and other liquid damage to iPhone or iPod isn't covered by warranty - baxtr
https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT204104
======
rman666
Duh? How is this HN-worthy?

~~~
KiDD
My thoughts exactly

~~~
baxtr
I thought it was useful and interesting. To me at least

